# قصه عماره رشدى التي يسكنها الجن في الاسكندرية .



## oesi no (31 أغسطس 2012)

*قصه عماره رشدى التي يسكنها الجن في الاسكندرية .

 ' ليست لأصحاب القلوب الضعيفة ''*




​ 

  ان هذا المنزل بنى عام 1961 وصاحبة الخواجة اليونانى بارديس- الذى بناة  واحضر زوجتة واولادة الخمسة ليعيشوا فية ولم يمر اسبوع حتى خرج فى رحلة صيد  هو واولادة ولم يعد منهم مرة اخرى فقد غرق المركب بمن فية واضطرت زوجتة  لبيع المنزل وتسافر بلدها فاشتراة محسن بك وهو صاحب محال اخشاب شهير فى ذلك  الوقت الذى قرر ان يؤجر الشقق ويعيش فى احداها
 واستاجرت عائلة السيد  ظريف شقة بالدور الاول وبعد يومين اندلع حريق هائل فى الشقة دمرها تماما  ومات السيد ظريف فى الحريق فتركت العائلة الشقة واغلقتهاةيستكمل الرجل  ذكرياتة قائلاا اما الدور الثانى فاستاجرة طبيب لااتذكر اسمة وقبل ان يفتح  العيادة بعد ان جهزها وادخل بها مكتبة ومعداتة سقط فى الارض ومات فقد خبطتة  سيارة وهو يعبر الطريق


 الدوران الثالث والرابع فاستاجرتهما  شركة اجنبية ولم تمر ايام حتى تعرضت الشركة لخسائر فادحة فافلست واضطر  صاحبها للاستادنة دون جدوى وكان معرضا للحبس فانتحر ومنذ ذلك الوقت لم يحضر  احد ليسكن المنزل الا فى عام 1990كان الساكن الجديد شابا على وشك الزواج  استاجر الدور الثانى واحضر النقاشين والعمال لتجهيز الشقة ويضيف عم حسن ان  العمال كانوا يحضرون الية لشراء السجاير وبعض احتياجتهم واخبرة احدهم انة  يسمع اصواتا عجيبة تصدر من الحمام والاغرب انهم بعد ان انجزوا تشيبهم للشقة  حضر العريس لاستلامها فوجد بقعا حمراء على الحوائط ولكنة لم يهتم لان  الفرح كان على بعد ساعات


 وفى منتصف الليل حضر العريس وعروسة  بعد الفرح ودخلاا الشقة وبعد دقائق وجدنا العريس وعروسة فى الشارع نائمين  ومغمى علهما فتجمع الناس حولهما وبعد ان سترهما الناس حكى العريس وعروسة  مالم يتخيلة بشر ...


 قال العريس بعد ان دخلت الشقة انا  وزوجتى دخلت الحمام لااستحم وفوجئت بالمياة تتحول الى اللون الاحمر دم ينزل  من الحنفية ووجدت زوجتى تصرخ فخرجت مسرعا لااجد قطة سوداء تقف على السرير  وكان حجمها فى حجم الكلب الكبير كانت تصرخ بصوت مرعب ثم اختفت من امامنا  وطارت فى الهواء ثم اشتعلت النيران فى الحوائط فخرجنا الى الصالة ثم وجدنا  سيدة بدون راس كانت تضحك وراسها ملقى على الارض ويصدر منة الصوت فاغمى على  زوجتى من الفزع وحاولت ان نخرج من الشقة لم اجد الباب فى مكانة كان مكان  الباب رجلا اسود بطول الباب لة انياب كبيرة يفتح فمة يريد ابتلاعنا فلم  اتمالك نفسى وصرخت صرخة عالية ووجدت نفسى انا وزوجتى فى الشارع
 احد  الشيوخ قال انة حاول دخول العمارة الا انة لم يجد السلم ليصعد علية فقد  اختفى ومنهم من وجد السلم ولم يجد ابواب شقق العمارة ويقول عم حسن ان الارض  التى بنت عليها هذة العمارة يقال انها كانت مدافن مجهول اصحابها ويقال ان  المدفونين بها ماتوا فى حوداث قتل غامضة وارواحهم معذبة تؤذى كل من يسكن  العمارة

 شهود عيان علي ماحدث للمنزل

 هناك بعض الناس مِن من شهدوا علي بعض ماحدث بالعماره

 في البدايه يقول الاستاذ ع.ح

 من فتره كنت امر بسيارتي من امام العقار لأوصل احد اقاربي بعد العمل
 والذي يقطن بجوار العقار
 وشاهدت فجأه تجمع للناس
 نزلنا من السيارة لنتفحص الوضع
 وجدنا رجل وزوجته ملفوفين بملايات سرائر ويصرخون
 وبجوارهم اثاث المنزل وكل مايملكون
 وقد تكسر تمام وتبعثر حولهم
 في الحقيقه كان بادء الامر غريب والكل ظل يتسأل ماذا حدث لهما !!
 ذهبت لمنزلي ورويت القصه لاهلي وقلت لهم بالنص
 (( شفتوا النهارده الناس اترميت في الشارع بعفشها من عماره في رشدي !! ))
 ومن يومها والعماره سكنها الرعب وهجرها الناس !

 ويقول شاهد اخر يدعي هـ.أ

 وهو من كان مع الشاهد الاول
 اسكن بجوار العقار
 وبعد ما حدث من عجائب بهذا العقار وما رأيته فكرت ان انظر بداخلها
 وفي احد الايام حاولت النظر لها بتمعن لاحاول اكتشاف ما بالداخل
 فالشمس تسطع علي عقارتنا جميعا ماعدا هي
 فذهبت لشرفه منزلي المجاور لها لاحاول النظر داخلها
 وأذا بي اشاهد ظلام كاحل كأننا في اوقات الليل
 واحسست احساس غريب ومرعب وكأن احد بالداخل
 فرجعت علي الفور


 ويضيف :_
 لقد تضرر جميع المجاورين لها فجيراني لديهم اطفال
 وفي يوم سمعت صراخ طفلتهم وكأنها رأت شي لايصدقه عقلها
 فذهبت لمنزلهم علي الفور لاتفحص الامر
 فتح لى الاب وهو مذعور
 وسألته ماذا حل بهم
 قال لي : انه كان بغرفته وزوجته كانت تعد طعام الغذاء وطفلته الصغيره كانت تلهو في المنزل واذا بها تصرخ دون سبب
 فعندما خرج هارعاً ليعرف ماذا حل بطفلته وجدها تصرخ وتبكي وتشير بأصبعها
 لم يفهم ما حدث لها
 فدخلت للمنزل وقمنا بتهدئه الطفله قليلاً حتي اطمئنت وبدئت تروي لنا ماذا حدث
 قالت الطفله
 ( كنت بلعب عند السفره وانا بلف حواليها فجئه لاقيت حاجه سوده كبيره شكلها  يخوف وعنيها لونها احمر كانت عايزاة تمسكني وندهت عليا لما صرخت مالقتهاش )

 حقيقه لم اتفاجئ مما روته الطفله
 فالسبب معروف وهو العقار المجاور !!
 هدأ الاب طفلته واقنعها ان ما رأته لم يحدث !


 واضاف :
 اكثرنا يعاني من هذا العقار
 فأحد الجيران بالعقار يقول له ان القرآن الكريم لا ينقطع صوته من منزله  والسبب في ذلك انه كان يرا خيالات واصوات مفزعه في الليل بشقته
 فما كان منه سوى الاستعانه بالقرآن الكريم حتي لاتدخل هذه الشياطين منزله
 واضاف انه من يومها وهو لم يرا اى اشباح ثانيه بمنزله

 ومن احد شهود العيان


 زوجه حارس العقار
 تقول في بدايه حديثها
 في بدايه استلام زوجي لحراسه هذا العقار لم اكن اعرف عنه شئ
 وفي احد ايام الشتاء كنت اقشر بعض حبات البطاطس لاعداد طعام الغذاء
 بعد الانتهاء من تقشيرها قمت لرمي القشر في احد البالوعات بجوار الجراج
 وعندما بدئت في رميها وجدت راس سيده تخرج لها من البالوعه وتحدثها بكلمات لاتعرفها
 فصرخت ورمت مابيدها وذهبت


 واضافت :
 لقد تعودنا علي هذه الاحداث من بعدها
 فدائما مانسمع صوت اشياء تقع او صرخات مدويه جميعها تصدر من العقار
 لدرجه ان بعض الناس من الدول الاخري يأتون لتصوير العقار وكأنه مزار سياحي او شي غير مألوف وغريب !

 ويقول صاحب الكشك المجاور للعقار :_


 جاء في يوم احد الشيوخ وقال ان هذه ادعائات كاذبه ولا اساس لها من الصحه
 وتحدي الجميع وقام بالصعود واحضر اثاث منزله للعقار وسكن به
 جلس اسبوع يقرآ القرآن به ويعيش حياته بطريقه طبيعيه
 ظن الجميع اننا كنا علي غير صواب
 لكن سرعان ماتبدل ظننا
 ففي صباح اليوم السابع لوجود الشيخ بالعقار وجدناه اسفل العقار وبجواره اثاثه وقد تم تدميره !
 وبدت علي هذا الشيخ علامات الفزع الشديد وكأنه كان في عالم أخر
 وقبل ان بنطق بأي كلمه مات علي الفور ؟


 حاجة ترعب صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولسه الباقي تعالو معايا كملو بافي الاقاويل

 ويضيف
 انه في احد الايام قام ظابط للشرطه بتحدي الجميع ايضا وانه لايؤمن بوجود تلك الاشياء
 وبالفعل صعد للعقار ونام به يوم كامل
 ولكن في يومه الثاني وجدناه يصرخ ويهذي بكلمات غير معروفه وفقد عقله تماماً
 وللان لم يعرف له احد اى مكان

*بحب اوى الحاجات دى بليل 
:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*قل اعوذ برب الفلق.. اللهم سكنهم في مساكنهم ..
 وش ذا ده انا اخذت لابتوب وقعدت جنب اختي عشان اكمل القرايه خفت بجد 
اعوذ بالله من شياطين الانس والجن*


----------



## oesi no (1 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *قل اعوذ برب الفلق.. اللهم سكنهم في مساكنهم ..
> وش ذا ده انا اخذت لابتوب وقعدت جنب اختي عشان اكمل القرايه خفت بجد
> اعوذ بالله من شياطين الانس والجن*


*مبياكلش معاهم الكلام ده 
الشيخ قعد يقرالهم قران اسبوع  وفى الاخر رموه برة هو والاثاث بتاعه 
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 سبتمبر 2012)

هي موجوده لليوم؟ مافيش حد يقدر يدخلها؟ الحكومه فين عنها؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*جاني فضول كتبت اسمها في جوجل وطلع لي خبر ذاا
ان شباب دخلوها امس ليل ونايمين فيها عشان يثبتون
لناس انها خرافات والعماره مافيها شئ

*

http://forums.fatakat.com/thread3328811


----------



## oesi no (1 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هي موجوده لليوم؟ مافيش حد يقدر يدخلها؟ الحكومه فين عنها؟


موجودة يا فندم 
والسياح بيجوا يتصوروا جنبها 
العمارة ليها صاحب    محدش يقدر يجى ناحيتها وكمان بقت زى مزار سياحى ههههه


----------



## المزاحم (1 سبتمبر 2012)

انا من اسكندرية وكله كلام تخاريف مفهاش حاجة بس محدش عارف السبب انها مهجورة الى الان


----------



## oesi no (1 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *جاني فضول كتبت اسمها في جوجل وطلع لي خبر ذاا
> ان شباب دخلوها امس ليل ونايمين فيها عشان يثبتون
> لناس انها خرافات والعماره مافيها شئ
> 
> ...


*محدش كمل فيها اسبوع
لو كسروا الاسبوع هيلاقوا روحهم نايمين فى الشارع 
ههههههههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## oesi no (1 سبتمبر 2012)

المزاحم قال:


> انا من اسكندرية وكله كلام تخاريف مفهاش حاجة بس محدش عارف السبب انها مهجورة الى الان


مش تخاريف يا غالى 
الحكاية معروفه جدا


----------



## المزاحم (1 سبتمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> مش تخاريف يا غالى
> الحكاية معروفه جدا



اهل تؤمن بكلام الاهبل وانت شكل اسكندرانى زى هل شوفت الكلام ده


----------



## oesi no (1 سبتمبر 2012)

المزاحم قال:


> اهل تؤمن بكلام الاهبل وانت شكل اسكندرانى زى هل شوفت الكلام ده


ياغالى انا مش من هناك 
شوف كدة الباب بتاعها  هتلاقيه اتقفل بالطوب 
تفتكر ليه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*كانت عندنا فيلا في الامارات كبيره وطابقين وفيها ديكورات ولوحات ثمينه مكلفه صاحبها ملايين ومحدش قدر يسكنها لا صاحبها او غيره وكثرت الاشاعات حواليها طلعت تخاريف كثيره عليها بهارات ومحدش يقدر يقرا عليها قران وكده .. اخر شئ شوية عيال دخلوها وقعدو فيها وتصورو ونشرو الفديو وكمان محدش عايز يصدق .. الناس تعشق تهول *


----------



## المزاحم (1 سبتمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ياغالى انا مش من هناك
> شوف كدة الباب بتاعها  هتلاقيه اتقفل بالطوب
> تفتكر ليه



هو السبب الى الان الوراثة البيت ويقال انهم بيهربوا مخدرات او سلاح وبيخبوه فى البيت


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 سبتمبر 2012)

أنا مش قدرت أكمل قراية:thnk0001:
أنا دعيت عليك بس:smile01


----------



## Desert Rose (1 سبتمبر 2012)

انا قريت عنها قبل كده وبصراحة اتمنيت اشوفها من باب الفضول يعنى 
بخصوص العفاريت وكده صراحة انا احترت فى الموضوع ده بس انا الاول كنت بقول لا ديه تخاريف واى كلام 
بس من قريب حد من اصدقائى قالى انو فى الجامعة كان عايش فى شقة مع اصحابو وفى يوم بات لوحدو فيها لقى باب الاوضة اللى كان فيها بيفتح وكأن شخص دخل ( خيال يعنى ) وكان يسمع صوت رجلين بتدب بره فى الشقة رغم انو كان لوحدو 
بيقولو الشقة صاحبها اتقتل فيها وده عفريتو 
بصراحة مش عارفه ؟


----------



## oesi no (1 سبتمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> أنا مش قدرت أكمل قراية:thnk0001:
> أنا دعيت عليك بس:smile01


ليه بس 
انا غلبان


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا قريت عنها قبل كده وبصراحة اتمنيت اشوفها من باب الفضول يعنى
> بخصوص العفاريت وكده صراحة انا احترت فى الموضوع ده بس انا الاول كنت بقول لا ديه تخاريف واى كلام
> بس من قريب حد من اصدقائى قالى انو فى الجامعة كان عايش فى شقة مع اصحابو وفى يوم بات لوحدو فيها لقى باب الاوضة اللى كان فيها بيفتح وكأن شخص دخل ( خيال يعنى ) وكان يسمع صوت رجلين بتدب بره فى الشقة رغم انو كان لوحدو
> بيقولو الشقة صاحبها اتقتل فيها وده عفريتو
> بصراحة مش عارفه ؟



 طمني صديقك و قوليله أنا اللي جيت ساعتها 
كنت بجهز موضوع عن الحرامية
فكنت بجرب أدخل زيهم 
حرام عليكي يابت هو الموضوع ناقص حواديت
بعد كدا هتلاقوا المنتدى نام من  الساعة 9h


----------



## Desert Rose (1 سبتمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> طمني صديقك و قوليله أنا اللي جيت ساعتها
> كنت بجهز موضوع عن الحرامية
> فكنت بجرب أدخل زيهم
> حرام عليكي يابت هو الموضوع ناقص حواديت
> بعد كدا هتلاقوا المنتدى نام من  الساعة 9h



اشتاتن اشتوت ياحفيظ :smile01
انا بس حبيت اصحى الموضوع زيادة 
عووووووووووووووووو :ura1:


----------



## girgis2 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

> ويقول عم حسن ان الارض  التى بنت عليها  هذة العمارة يقال انها كانت مدافن مجهول اصحابها ويقال ان  المدفونين بها * ماتوا فى حوداث قتل غامضة* وارواحهم معذبة تؤذى كل من يسكن  العمارة


*
هو يقال ان المكان أو الشخص اللي يعمل شيء خطير زي القتل مثلاااا ويمجد الشر بالشكل ده ممكن يكون بيدي فرصة لابليس انه يسيطر فعلاااا

*


> *بحب اوى الحاجات دى بليل*


*

يازين ما تحب ههههههه

*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اشتاتن اشتوت ياحفيظ :smile01
> انا بس حبيت اصحى الموضوع زيادة
> عووووووووووووووووو :ura1:


 يا شراااااانيه اتني :giveup:


----------



## چاكس (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*ده حقيقى ده يا برنس ؟؟؟؟ ... تصدق ! أنا بقالى حوالى شهرين بتجيلى تهيؤات (معلش مش عارف لفظ الكلمة صح ولا لا ) بشوف اطياف بشر و انوار كده و دواير و حاجات مظلمة كده بتتحرك و بسمع اصوات يعنى كأن فى ناس عايشة فى ودانى و بقالى حوالى اسبوعين منمتش نوم طبيعى اللى هو بتاع الناس العادية ده ، فجأة بصحى على صوت دبدبة فى الارض كأن حد بيجرى و بيقرب عليا و فجأة افتح عينى و يسكت الصوت و بشم ريحة كدا زى ما تكون ريحة حاجة بتتحرق حشيش :smile01 ... كنت هحكى الحكاية هنا بس قلت وش كده الناس هتتريق عليا ، شوف .......... انا كده كده معنديش حاجة خايف عليها و بحب المغامرة لو ينفع اروح انا اقعد هناك !! اتحداهم ...
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *بحب اوى الحاجات دى بليل
> :smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
> *​


*ومن آلحب مآ قتل* ههههههـ
إحنآ نآقصين يعنى 

هبقى أجيبلكـ آللى حصل فى شقة آلمطربة* "* ذكرى* "*
مآ دمت* غآوى عفرتة* :d
 


*.،*​ 



​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*و ليه ميكونش انسان اللى بيعمل الحاجات دى عشان يفضل للعمارة صيت و سمعتها لهدف ما ؟؟

مش معنى كلامى ان مفيش شياطين فيه طبعًا و فيه اعمال و فيه كل الحاجات العجيبة دى بس نحط المنطق الاول و لو اتنفى تماما نبقى نشوف الغير منطقى 

صحيح ايه اللى فكر الناس بيها اليومين دول ؟ الموضوع منتشر اوى فى الفيس !*


----------



## oesi no (1 سبتمبر 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *ده حقيقى ده يا برنس ؟؟؟؟ ... تصدق ! أنا بقالى حوالى شهرين بتجيلى تهيؤات (معلش مش عارف لفظ الكلمة صح ولا لا ) بشوف اطياف بشر و انوار كده و دواير و حاجات مظلمة كده بتتحرك و بسمع اصوات يعنى كأن فى ناس عايشة فى ودانى و بقالى حوالى اسبوعين منمتش نوم طبيعى اللى هو بتاع الناس العادية ده ، فجأة بصحى على صوت دبدبة فى الارض كأن حد بيجرى و بيقرب عليا و فجأة افتح عينى و يسكت الصوت و بشم ريحة كدا زى ما تكون ريحة حاجة بتتحرق حشيش :smile01 ... كنت هحكى الحكاية هنا بس قلت وش كده الناس هتتريق عليا ، شوف .......... انا كده كده معنديش حاجة خايف عليها و بحب المغامرة لو ينفع اروح انا اقعد هناك !! اتحداهم ...
> *


لو الحاجات دى مش بتأذيك اما تجيلك تانى قول تكلم يارب فأن عبدك سامع


----------



## oesi no (1 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *ومن آلحب مآ قتل* ههههههـ
> إحنآ نآقصين يعنى
> 
> هبقى أجيبلكـ آللى حصل فى شقة آلمطربة* "* ذكرى* "*
> ...


وفيه كمان حب عادى مش بيقتل 
متمسكيش فى النوع القاتل 
عارف اللى حصل فيها بس ممكن تضيفيه للموضوع زيادة تاكيد


----------



## oesi no (1 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و ليه ميكونش انسان اللى بيعمل الحاجات دى عشان يفضل للعمارة صيت و سمعتها لهدف ما ؟؟
> 
> مش معنى كلامى ان مفيش شياطين فيه طبعًا و فيه اعمال و فيه كل الحاجات العجيبة دى بس نحط المنطق الاول و لو اتنفى تماما نبقى نشوف الغير منطقى
> 
> صحيح ايه اللى فكر الناس بيها اليومين دول ؟ الموضوع منتشر اوى فى الفيس !*


ايه اللى ممكن يكون هدفه مثلا ؟
انا معاكى فى اى منطق
لو سلمت بصدق الكلام اللى بيقولوه الناس يبقى المنطق اتنفى تماما


----------



## white.angel (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا مقريتهاش لسه عشان مش طالبه معايا رعب
بس هرجعلها كمان شويه واشغل موسيقى اعلان كادبورى القديم "عارفه"
عشان يبقى الرعب بالموسيقى التصويرييييه D:*


----------



## grges monir (1 سبتمبر 2012)

ارى انها خرفات  لااكثر
الشعب المصرى استاذ فى التهويل ونسج القصص الخرافية


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 سبتمبر 2012)

ليه هذا الموضوع المخيف جدا  ما الفائدة منه


----------



## jesus.my.life (1 سبتمبر 2012)

بقولك اية انا هبقى فى اسكندرية الجمعة الجاية هروح مارمينا واطلع جوله حرة اسكندرية هبقى فاضى من 12 ل 8 بليل فى اسكندرية الى عايز يجى معايا ونروح ندخل العمارة اهلا وسهلا


----------

